# RELAIS im TELEFON



## Tingeltangel (6. Februar 2004)

Moin moin

Ich, als blutiger Anfänger, habe folgendes Problem: Ich möchte ein altes Telefon so modifizieren, dass es automatisch ebenfalls an die Leitung geht, wenn man ein anderes, parallel geschaltetes Telefon abhebt. Alles klar?

Habe herausgefunden, dass bei Annahme eines Gesprächs ein Gleichstromkreis im mA-Bereich mit ca. 60 Volt Spannung geschlossen wird. So müsste das parallel geschaltete Telefon durch diese Spannung initiiert werden und beim Auflegen des Haupttelefons auch wieder ausgeschaltet werden.

Wie läßt sich das am besten machen? Mit einem Relais, Transistor o.ä. Eine genaue Beschreibung der Bauteilmerkmale für den Kauf wäre super.
Für Hilfe wäre ich echt dankbar.
MfG aus HH

Tingeltangel


----------



## chibisuke (12. Februar 2004)

Das is schon schaltungstechnisch n problem, denn sobald ein telephon an geht, werden alle geräte die dahinter hängen automatisch abgetrennt.

Wenn du also beide gleichzeitig an machen willst, dann geht nur das erste in der kette.

Die telephonleitung benutzt nämlich eine schleife, die wenn ein gerät inaktiv ist an der stelle überbrückt wird, wenn es aktiv wird geht die verbindung auf und ruhe is.


Das heißt das was du da vor hast ergibt einen frequenzgenerator dessen frequenz nur durch die trägheit der angeschlossenen bauteile begrenzt ist ;-)


----------

